# radiant ceiling heat.



## Dzinn97 (Apr 14, 2021)

i have a house that was built around 78 or 79 and it has heated ceilings. there appears to be a 4 x 8 sheet that has broken along a seam, its hard to tell because of the textured finish. i have basic experience hanging drywall but where the panel is dropping i dont see any drywall screws like i think i should and im afraid to screw it back up because i dont know anything about heated sheetrock. is there a danger i could damage the heating system? thanks in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

yes, you could cause damage. get a heating guy in there.


----------



## Dzinn97 (Apr 14, 2021)

thank you!


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

your welcome


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Radiant heating in joists are stapled up high in the cavity. You won't have an issue screwing sheet to joists as or usual


----------



## Dzinn97 (Apr 14, 2021)

I gotvery lucky on this one. the heaat wire is made right in the sheetrock;


----------

